# stolen horse



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

passing this message on to make as many people know as possible, please cross post.

STOLEN HORSE: 15.2hh Grey Andalusion type gelding, distinctive scar on right hind leg. Last seen 21.30hrs 08/05/11pm Dainewell fields carrington, Manchester. Microchipped and missed very much! Any info please contact lisa on 07712156726. Please post this and repost this!! The more people who are looking for him the harder it is for those that took him!!

Mo

edited to add a picture


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor lad, I hope he is found safe and well. Will spread the word. I have just got my two freeze branded due to a horse theft locally. 

You should post a picture with his discription you put in previous post people may remember him better if they see him. Good luck!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I really do feel for you, horse theft is just so awful!! Pictues really will help though if you have any?


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

Got everything crossed for his safe return - there is just too much of this happening at the moment. It may be worth opening a group on Facebook - we currently have one going looking for a lost dog and due to the group it has been located and the search team are there as I type trying to catch him.
Kaz


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Is there any news?


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

my horse had a braid in his mane 3 weeks ago and I contacted the horse watch with pictures, I was told to up my security which I did I then found out that the horse in a field near mine had a braid also  I have had no more problems but the horse in the field next to mine had another braid a week later so she then upped her security, some say these braids are nothing or natural braids..... but my pics showed that it was woven in the mane, no more problems since locks on all gates and also CCTV that you have to pass to take my horses no other way in or out


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

my horse had a braid in his mane 3 weeks ago and I contacted the horse watch with pictures, I was told to up my security which I did I then found out that the horse in a field near mine had a braid also  I have had no more problems but the horse in the field next to mine had another braid a week later so she then upped her security, some say these braids are nothing or natural braids..... but my pics showed that it was woven in the mane, no more problems since locks on all gates and also CCTV that you have to pass to take my horses no other way in or out 

Yes there is a very good page on facebook regarding stolen horses they gave me loads of advice there is also a horse watch page, I really hope that this horse turns up pm me with pics etc and I will put it on my stolen horse page on my web x


----------



## reddyrufus (Jul 10, 2009)

Definitley agree a facebook group will help, that way people can't pass it around easily to their friends to spreaqd the word around the country. 
There has been a horse stolen local to use that has been passed around by email with a poster added so people can print it off to put in local saddlerys.
I really feel for the people involved it would be my worst nightmare, such a beautiful horse too, everything crossed for you.xx


----------

